# Qatar 2022, tutti i divieti al Mondiale



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar

-no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)

-no pornografia

-no sex toys

-no prostituzione

-no rapporti omosessuali

-no mancanza di rispetto verso una moschea

-no cibi contenenti maiale, divieto di importazione e consumazione

-no rapporti occasionali se non tra coniugi

-no musica ad alto volume o con linguaggi sconci

-no simboli religiosi se non musulmani

-no blasfemia con offese al Profeta e alla religione musulmana

-no droghe o medicinali non prescritti paragonabili ad esse

-no armi

-no immagini violente

-no prodotti falsificati

-no materiale radiottivo (lol)

-no scommesse

-no gesti di intimità in pubblico, comprese carezze

-no abbigliamenti indecorosi contro la morale pubblica (donne mai con gonne corte o shorts, sempre le spalle coperte)

-no strette di mano tra sessi diversi, porta tentazione

-no bandiere arcobaleno

-no propaganda con parole o azioni o simboli per diritti umani o di minoranze

-no sigaretta elettronica, illegale dal 2014

-no selfie o foto dove si ritraggono soggetti senza aver chiesto esplicitamente il loro assenso preventivo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

Allahu akbar !!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...



Mi chiedo cosa debba andarci a fare un qualsiasi occidentale. Si guardassero loro stessi il circo che hanno organizzato.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


Un saluto a Gianni Infantino


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Un saluto a Gianni Infantino



Quello “inclusivo”


----------



## TheKombo (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quello “inclusivo”


Che c.glione !!!


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa debba andarci a fare un qualsiasi occidentale. Si guardassero loro stessi il circo che hanno organizzato.


sei un infedele che non riesce a placare le proprie pulsioni dettate dall'opulenza sregolata, purificati in Qatar !


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


Quanto godrei se nello stadio ci fossero SOLO i falsi tifosi che pagano per fare finta che c'è spettacolo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sei un infedele che non riesce a placare le proprie pulsioni dettate dall'opulenza, purificati in Qatar !



Preferisco andare altrove a finire di rovinarmi


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...



"No bandiere arcobaleno" è fantastica, godo come una bestia.

E tuttavia godo più in generale, specialmente per quelli che sono sempre a difendere e santificare 'sti fessi retrogradi.

Le moschee gli vogliono pure fare a 'sta gente, hai capito. Ma sparatevi.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei se nello stadio ci fossero SOLO i falsi tifosi che pagano per fare finta che c'è spettacolo


Non potrà mai realizzarsi il sogno di vedere gli stadi completamente vuoti. 

Sti cammellari con l'asciugamano in testa hanno smazzettato corrotti di alto livello, figurati se non riescono a raccattare qualche centinaia di migliaia di cartonati da mettere allo stadio.

Senza contare i boccaloni che in ogni caso verranno da ogni parte del mondo a finanziare sta farsa costruita sul sangue dei disperati, usati e ammazzati, di India, Nepal, Bangladesh, Kenya, Filippine


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non potrà mai realizzarsi il sogno di vedere gli stadi completamente vuoti.
> 
> Sti cammellari con l'asciugamano in testa hanno smazzettato corrotti di alto livello, figurati se non riescono a raccattare qualche centinaia di migliaia di cartonati da mettere allo stadio.
> 
> Senza contare i boccaloni che in ogni caso verranno da ogni parte del mondo a finanziare sta farsa costruita sul sangue dei disperati, usati e ammazzati, di India, Nepal, Bangladesh, Kenya, Filippine



I tifosi


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I tifosi


Ma che è sta pagliacciata schifosa?

Sono veramente disgustato. E' tutto eccessivamente fake e tetro, 
dalle dichiarazioni fake di tutte le parti (gay non gay, ma che palle!), agli stadi costruiti con degli schiavi non pagati e poi lasciati morire d'infarto sotto il sole (e le famiglie dei deceduti non vengono risarcite perché i cammellari nelle loro cartelle fake scrivono che non sono morti al lavoro), ai tifosi fake, al mare di malaffare per organizzare sto teatrino squallido.

Tutto alla luce del sole


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Ma che è sta pagliacciata schifosa?*
> 
> Sono veramente disgustato. E' tutto eccessivamente fake e tetro,
> dalle dichiarazioni fake di tutte le parti (gay non gay, ma che palle!), agli stadi costruiti con degli schiavi non pagati e poi lasciati morire d'infarto sotto il sole (e le famiglie dei deceduti non vengono risarcite perché i cammellari nelle loro cartelle fake scrivono che non sono morti al lavoro), ai tifosi fake, al mare di malaffare per organizzare sto teatrino squallido.
> ...



È semplicemente il frutto di un Mondiale assegnato da dirigenti corrotti ad un Paese che con il calcio vero ed i valori dello sport non ha nulla a che fare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei se nello stadio ci fossero SOLO i falsi tifosi che pagano per fare finta che c'è spettacolo


Come quelli durante il covid o ISS PRO di 20 anni fa 

Stasera c'era su Nove il programma d'inchiesta 
Chi ha venduto la Coppa del mondo?
mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo


----------



## __king george__ (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


se penso a questi paesi l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è: 

com'è bello il mio occidente...grazie Dio di avermi fatto nascere qui


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quello “inclusivo”


Oggi si sente gay, domani si sente arrestato


----------



## __king george__ (20 Novembre 2022)

che poi tra l'altro ci sono dei cortocircuiti di logica mica male eh

ad esempio:

l'omosessualità è per loro una "malattia mentale" (parole ufficiali) e i gay rischiano arresto e carcere (leggevo fino a 7 anni addirittura)

quindi non ho capito,la considerano una malattia e ti arrestano per una malattia? è come arrestare quelli con la sclerosi multipla scusa..  

piuttosto dicano che l'omosessualità è blasfema,è offensiva,etc ma non che è una malattia..altrimenti al limite andrebbero aiutati non puniti...

vabè ma che sto io a ragionare sulla logica di sti paesi..


----------



## sampapot (20 Novembre 2022)

paesi del [email protected] del [email protected] male che l'Italia non c'è...e meno male che qui in occidente si può fare quello che si vuole...quasi quasi vado a farmi una birra (alcolica naturalmente)


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei se nello stadio ci fossero SOLO i falsi tifosi che pagano per fare finta che c'è spettacolo


Secondo me la metà dei "tifosi" saranno comparse pagate da loro. Il mondiale più triste della storia. La FIFA meriterebbe di sparire domani mattina.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi tra l'altro ci sono dei cortocircuiti di logica mica male eh
> 
> ad esempio:
> 
> ...


Per loro chi? Solo perchè lo ha detto uno che chi è gay è malato mentale, mica significa che 1,8 mld di musulmani pensano allo stesso modo. Io conosco anche musulmani che non reputano che sia una malattia menale.

Piuttosto i grandi occidentali che difendono a spada tratta i loro ricercato hanno fatto diversi studi ed hanno concluso che chi è omossessuale, trans ha più rischi in malattie mentali. Dunque il ragionamento dovrebbe valere anche per noi? Oppure no siamo i libera democratici noi teniamoci dalla distanza da questi studi.
Non è perchè siccome uno o due studi affermano una cosa del genere allora sono tutti cosi.

Per quanto riguarda la lista, in generale, ci può anche stare.

Ripeto:
Il mondiale è a casa loro e loro fanno le regole. Visto che anche pagano miliardi di quattrini e giusto che si rispetti le loro regole.

Oppure vale solo per i paesi occidentali?

Se non si è interessati allora basta non andarci.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2022)

In pratica mi state dicendo che la bellezza di ogni mondiale e cioè le brasiliane che ballano sulle tribune con culi e seno ben in vista stavolta non ci sarà?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2022)

I tifosi su Pes e fifa sono meno fake di chi andrà a sta pagliacciata 

Conoscete qualcuno che ci va?


----------



## Sam (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


Ma come?
Infantino non si sentiva gay, migrante ecc.

Adesso come si sente?


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E tuttavia godo più in generale, specialmente per quelli che sono sempre a difendere e santificare 'sti fessi retrogradi.
> 
> Le moschee gli vogliono pure fare a 'sta gente, hai capito. Ma sparatevi.


Pensa che Al Thani ha consentito la costruzione di edifici per praticare vari culti presenti e riconosciuti in Qatar. C’è persino una Chiesa cattolica. Sicuramente sono “fessi retrogradi” perché non riconoscono la piena libertà religiosa e addirittura puniscono l’ateismo con la pena di morte, ma al fatto che sia giusto consentire a chi segue una confessione diversa di avere un luogo in cui esercitarla ci sono arrivati. 
Tu a che punto sei?


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la lista, in generale, ci può anche stare.
> 
> Ripeto:
> Il mondiale è a casa loro e loro fanno le regole. Visto che anche pagano miliardi di quattrini e giusto che si rispetti le loro regole.
> ...


Concordo. Tra l’altro il catalogo dei divieti è ampiamente sovrapponibile con quello da rispettare per la Chiesa cattolica per vivere un’esistenza senza peccato. Ringraziamo di essere uno Stato tendenzialmente laico.

Detto questo, 18€ una birra?!? E @pazzomania si lamentava dei 6€ a San Siro…


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


Se oltre ai tifosi fake sono arrivati anche tanti tifosi europei e nord/sud americani prevedo la polizia andrà in tilt tra il far rispettare le loro leggi e il chiudere un occhio che magari gli verrà chiesto per non arrestare centinaia di persone.
Altrimenti prevedo un'alternativa tra mondiale interrotto per aver arrestato la quasi totalità di tifosi veri, calciatori e staff o un golpe attuato da una coalizione di hooligans/ultrà/ecc stranieri ubriachi


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


Solo in questo punto dovremmo prendere esempio pure noi. Per il resto caliamoun velo pietoso


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...


Farei poi giocare i calciatori in tuta e metterei qualche velo a quello sconcio di pallone che offende il senso del pudore.
La propaganda dell'infantino va a farsi benedire. 

Credevano di portare un pò di fluidità in quelle terre ma ne usciranno devastati.

Non oso immaginare lo spettacolo sulle tribune.
Roba che un funerale dalle nostre parti è più vivace.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In pratica mi state dicendo che la bellezza di ogni mondiale e cioè le brasiliane che ballano sulle tribune con culi e seno ben in vista stavolta non ci sarà?


È già un miracolo che la donna ci entra nello stadio....
Ma ci entrerà con una coperta addosso come il 'carpitello' delle nostre bis bis nonne calabresi.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Tra l’altro il catalogo dei divieti è ampiamente sovrapponibile con quello da rispettare per la Chiesa cattolica per vivere un’esistenza senza peccato. Ringraziamo di essere uno Stato tendenzialmente laico.
> 
> Detto questo, 18€ una birra?!? E @pazzomania si lamentava dei 6€ a San Siro…


Tra 4 anni il mondiale si svolgerà nella terra della democrazia, dei diritti e del volemosi tutti bene. Si potrà bere quanto si vorrà ingozzarsi di hot dogs e big mac, portare bandiere da quelle arcobaleno a quelle naziste ed in tribuna. Giocatori e tifosi potranno baciarsi tra di loro ed andare nudi per strada..

Saranno tutti contenti o no?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma come?
> Infantino non si sentiva gay, migrante ecc.
> 
> Adesso come si sente?


ricco sfondato (o ricco e sfondato)


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

questo mondiale metterà in luce tutta l'ipocrisia e rincojonimento dei Buoni™ (e mi riferisco proprio alla gente comune).
Mentre i nostri bravi burocrati si scervellavano con restrizioni sull'inquinamento che poi si riversano tutte nelle nostre tasche, da un altra parte contribuivano ad edificare gli stadi nel deserto con aria condizionata all'aperto..
E si può andare avanti all'infinito, con diritti e altro.
Non siamo poi così evoluti rispetto i cammellari..


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Tra l’altro il catalogo dei divieti è ampiamente sovrapponibile con quello da rispettare per la Chiesa cattolica per vivere un’esistenza senza peccato. Ringraziamo di essere uno Stato tendenzialmente laico.
> 
> Detto questo, 18€ una birra?!? E @pazzomania si lamentava dei 6€ a San Siro…


insomma...non mi risulta che nello stato Vaticano ci siano lunghe condanne se un turista non rispetta il Vangelo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Conoscete qualcuno che ci va?


no ma perchè non hanno le ferie ora e non c'è l'Italia, peraltro neanche è un viaggio low-cost veloce, non perchè non rispettano la libertà
a tanti non interessa

comunque il Qatar ha regalato tanti biglietti e anche voli agli influencer, così da far parlare bene del paese su internet


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare lo spettacolo sulle tribune.
> Roba che un funerale dalle nostre parti è più vivace.


conosciamo già il loro pubblico perchè da tanti anni ormai abbiamo inaugurato amichevoli o coppa Italia in certi luoghi arabi, così come altri campionati europei fanno
ci saranno urli ad ogni passaggio e smartphone ovunque scattanti, perchè per loro è nuovo ed emozionante ciò che per noi è banale
poi probabile mettano effetti sonori pure

i turisti stranieri invece chiaramente saranno diversi dal solito, a prescindere se veri o a libro paga dell'emirato


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2022)

Scommetto tutte cose valide per i poveri quatarioti o i tifosi occidentali, scommetto che i calciatori o dirigenti milionari potranno fare tranquillamente orge omosessuali tra droghe e alcol


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questo mondiale metterà in luce tutta l'ipocrisia e rincojonimento dei Buoni™


questo mondiale farà riflettere chi considera la Russia un paese così diverso da noi, quando quattro anni fa i turisti stranieri hanno fatto di tutto e di più al Mondiale di Mosca.
ora c'è un paese ospitante radicalmente diverso: appena più grande dell'Abruzzo, con poche persone, dove si è contenti di avere la casa bella con la moglie legata al lavandino e la macchinona senza libertà
il mondo occidentale va bene solo per la produzione di beni di lusso e tecnologia avanzata secondo loro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I tifosi



Fantastici!
È un peccato che la nostra nazionale non si sia qualificata a questo mondiale.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto osservare i tifosi fake provenienti dall'italia... baffi stile anni 70, carnagione scura, balli con evidenti gestacci con le mani, mandolino e via con la parata!


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma qual'è il ritorno che avrà il Qatar da questi mondiali?Ritorno economico no,d'immagine nemmeno.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Novembre 2022)

Che postaccio di M..
Bravi Infantino e co…. Per soldi vi turate il naso no?


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Alla vigilia del campionato del mondo urge l'elenco ufficiale dei divieti dettati dalla legge del Qatar
> 
> -no alcolici in pubblico (lo si potrà fare solo in 35 hotel internazionali fino alle 18, dove una birra costerà appena 18 euro)
> 
> ...



Su molte cose sono d'accordo.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma qual'è il ritorno che avrà il Qatar da questi mondiali?Ritorno economico no,d'immagine nemmeno.


Economico non penso ne abbiano bisogno con tutti i soldi che hanno già, credo sia solo un vezzo personale, far vedere ai vicini (Kuwait, Emirati Arabi, Arabia Saudita ecc) che i mondiali li hanno avuti solo loro.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma qual'è il ritorno che avrà il Qatar da questi mondiali?Ritorno economico no,d'immagine nemmeno.


non è detto, hanno speso un botto ma le strutture poi restano e possono essere sfruttate nel corso degli anni, anche per altro tipo expo, meetings ecc..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che postaccio di M…
> Bravi Infantino e co…*. Per soldi vi turate il naso no?*



Ma che dici? Hanno organizzato in Qatar per portare la democrazia attraverso lo sport.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Sto leggendo che la nazionale del 0atar, in barba al nazionalismo estremo, è stata praticamente assemblata in laboratorio, importando e naturalizzando giocatori da 16 paesi diversi; cresciuti e allevati fin da piccoli, oppure sfruttando la regola per cui dopo 5 anni di permanenza sul territorio possono essere integrati in nazionale

Pure la nazionale è fake?
I cognomi saranno reali? Siamo sicuri che sono umani e non androidi? Sembra l'equivalente in salsa sportiva del processo di formazione delle nuove leve terroriste in un'organizzazione terroristica


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo che la nazionale del 0atar, in barba al nazionalismo estremo, è stata praticamente assemblata in laboratorio, importando e nazionalizzando giocatori da 16 paesi diversi; cresciuti e allevati fin da piccoli, oppure sfruttando la regola per cui dopo 5 anni di permanenza sul territorio possono essere integrati in nazionale
> 
> Pure la nazionale è fake?
> I cognomi saranno reali? Siamo sicuri che sono umani e non androidi? Sembra l'equivalente in salsa sportiva del processo di formazione delle nuove leve terroriste in un'organizzazione terroristica


Lol, mi hai fatto venire la curiosità e ho dato una rapida occhiata a wikipedia, di tutta rosa solo 13 sono nativi del Qatar, tutti gli altri importi africani (mali, sudan, ghana, algeria) e europei (Francia,Belgio, Portogallo, Spagna) ahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Allah al bar!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se penso a questi paesi l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è:
> 
> com'è bello il mio occidente...grazie Dio di avermi fatto nascere qui


se questi potessero ci avrebbero già fatto scomparire dalla faccia della terra.
e no siam qui a costruire moschee e dire che abbiamo commesso crimini per 3000 anni.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici? Hanno organizzato in Qatar per portare la democrazia attraverso lo sport.


Ah ma si sapevahhh cit


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensa che Al Thani ha consentito la costruzione di edifici per praticare vari culti presenti e riconosciuti in Qatar. C’è persino una Chiesa cattolica. Sicuramente sono “fessi retrogradi” perché non riconoscono la piena libertà religiosa e addirittura puniscono l’ateismo con la pena di morte, ma al fatto che sia giusto consentire a chi segue una confessione diversa di avere un luogo in cui esercitarla ci sono arrivati.
> Tu a che punto sei?



Ah, qualche pazzo c'è anche da loro.

Da noi nessun problema a trovarli. A volte ti vengono pure a cercare per dirti le loro fesserie.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Argentini doc. Anche quelli sullo sfondo sono tutti argentini.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Li ricordavo così. Come cambiano i tempi, adesso stanno tutte col burqa le argentine


----------



## singer (20 Novembre 2022)

Mi dispiace che non partecipi anche l'italia perché un circo Togni del genere sarebbe stato il contesto ideale per i pagliacci della nostra nazionale


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensa che Al Thani ha consentito la costruzione di edifici per praticare vari culti presenti e riconosciuti in Qatar. C’è persino una Chiesa cattolica. Sicuramente sono “fessi retrogradi” perché non riconoscono la piena libertà religiosa e addirittura puniscono l’ateismo con la pena di morte, ma al fatto che sia giusto consentire a chi segue una confessione diversa di avere un luogo in cui esercitarla ci sono arrivati.
> Tu a che punto sei?


Io penso che nel 2022 non so debba andare a costruire ne chiese ne moschee.
Pupi praticare la religione che vuoi ovviamente. Ma comodamente a casa.
Non c'è nessuna legge che obbliga un paese a costruire e spendere soldi oltre a occupare spazio per queste storie.

Mi fermo qui.
Ma ci sarebbero tantissime altre cose da dire...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> conosciamo già il loro pubblico perchè da tanti anni ormai abbiamo inaugurato amichevoli o coppa Italia in certi luoghi arabi, così come altri campionati europei fanno
> ci saranno urli ad ogni passaggio e smartphone ovunque scattanti, perchè per loro è nuovo ed emozionante ciò che per noi è banale
> poi probabile mettano effetti sonori pure
> 
> i turisti stranieri invece chiaramente saranno diversi dal solito, a prescindere se veri o a libro paga dell'emirato


La vuvuzela .


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Detto questo, non capite una emerita sega. Siete tutti boomer, adesso sì che il mondo sta migliorando e si vedono cose sensate.

Mah.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, non capite una emerita sega. Siete tutti boomer, adesso sì che il mondo sta migliorando e si vedono cose sensate.
> 
> Mah.


nel frattempo che piantiamo bandierine arcobaleno nel deserto, si contano 5 morti e 18 feriti in un gayclub dei buoni ™


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel frattempo che piantiamo bandierine arcobaleno nel deserto, si contano 5 morti e 18 feriti in un gayclub dei buoni ™





Mi viene in mente il locale gay di "Scuola di polizia", quello dei malcapitati capitano Harris e l'ottuso Proctor.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Novembre 2022)

Come fanno a sapere se in albergo si scopa o no?


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non è detto, hanno speso un botto ma le strutture poi restano e possono essere sfruttate nel corso degli anni, anche per altro tipo expo, meetings ecc..


Guarda che fine hanno fatto le strutture dei mondiali in Brasile e lì il calcio è sport nazionale...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma il divieto di vincere le gare contro il Qatar se lo sono dimenticato?


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma il divieto di vincere le gare contro il Qatar se lo sono dimenticato?


Quello è solo caldamente sconsigliato…


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quello è solo caldamente sconsigliato…



Insomma a rischio e pericolo di chi si azzarda


----------



## __king george__ (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per loro chi? Solo perchè lo ha detto uno che chi è gay è malato mentale, mica significa che 1,8 mld di musulmani pensano allo stesso modo. Io conosco anche musulmani che non reputano che sia una malattia menale.
> 
> Piuttosto i grandi occidentali che difendono a spada tratta i loro ricercato hanno fatto diversi studi ed hanno concluso che chi è omossessuale, trans ha più rischi in malattie mentali. Dunque il ragionamento dovrebbe valere anche per noi? Oppure no siamo i libera democratici noi teniamoci dalla distanza da questi studi.
> Non è perchè siccome uno o due studi affermano una cosa del genere allora sono tutti cosi.
> ...


loro intendo i politici..i governanti..quelli che lo hanno detto e fanno le leggi mica tutti i musulmani

per me certe cose sono sbagliate e in alcuni casi rasentano anche la follia..questo è il mio parere ed è tra l'altro spesso proprio condiviso dai musulmani stessi

basta vedere quello che accade in Iran ad esempio...per me picchiare le donne è folle...incarcerare i gay è folle...etc

conosco anche io i musulmani e mi hanno raccontato cose incredibili...tipo in Marocco ancora incarcerano (o mettono in istituti mentali particolari adesso non ricordo) i malati di HIV..e quando gli ho detto che per me era follia nel 2010 (al tempo in cui ne parlammo) mi disse "eh lo so..ma la è cosi"


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2022)

La Fifa sulla solidarietà alle comunità Lgbtqi+:​No alle fasce da capitano arcobaleno o è cartellino giallo.​


----------



## Swaitak (21 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Fifa sulla solidarietà alle comunità Lgbtqi+:​No alle fasce da capitano arcobaleno o è cartellino giallo.​


potevano fare i cartellini gialloblu per l'occasione


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> potevano fare i cartellini gialloblu per l'occasione



La figura di m… è assicurata comunque


----------



## Sam (21 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Sto leggendo che la nazionale del 0atar, in barba al nazionalismo estremo, è stata praticamente assemblata in laboratorio, importando e naturalizzando giocatori da 16 paesi diversi; cresciuti e allevati fin da piccoli, oppure sfruttando la regola per cui dopo 5 anni di permanenza sul territorio possono essere integrati in nazionale*
> 
> Pure la nazionale è fake?
> I cognomi saranno reali? Siamo sicuri che sono umani e non androidi? Sembra l'equivalente in salsa sportiva del processo di formazione delle nuove leve terroriste in un'organizzazione terroristica


Praticamente hanno fatto la nazionale prendendo i foreign fighters che ancora non si erano fatti saltare in aria.


----------

